# (W) Old style O&G boar head (G) Money and loads of models



## redemptionlife (Mar 26, 2009)

Can't seem to find any more of these around, but desperately need one more. If you have just the head to spare from an old boar model, please get in touch and I will happily pay decently or exchange for some kind of cool model or beer.


----------

